# Hex-nut + Slingshot = ?Kill?



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

If you guessed G.starling, yay to you. 
I'd just finished my boring mock exam today and needed to let off some steam. I came home and the first thing I did was grab my slingshot and some hex-nuts, as I stepped out of my house - 2 starlings were perched on my electric wire 10yards away, what luck. I raised my forks 'Whack' and brought one down with a body-shot. The hex-nut smashed up its body pretty good, there was blood all over the floor--- probably broke most of its bones as it was barely moving. It's eyes and mouth were still moving so I immediately put it's lights out. A quick and satisfying shoot. If you're wondering where's all the blood, I cleaned it up for a decent pic. Hope you like it.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's a cool slingshot. Is it a commercial one?


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Thanks, got it locally at my fishing store. It's full plastic, real sturdy.


----------



## me :-B (Oct 22, 2011)

hope your gonna eat it.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Yes they are grain and fruit eaters, totally safe to eat. Plus if you fry them they taste pretty good. They are a pest in fruit plantations as they can destroy a lot of fruit, farmers hate them. They are also well adapted to small towns and suburbs, scavenging for rice and grain matter. You can usually spot them in flocks of 10 - 50 indv. Unlike pigeons in town they are really people shy, in my neighborhood. Really fun targets too, but my mom and other neighbors hate them as they leave droppings all over your house. Which is sticks and is hard to scrub off. They are also noisy and irritating, the only good they provide is hours of shooting fun.


----------



## me :-B (Oct 22, 2011)

i personally could never kill an animal,unless i REALLY needed to,but i have no problem with other people doing it,as long as its for a reason like food or defence.i never understood how people could kill anmals and then just leave them there to rot or hang them on their walls.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

me :-B said:


> I never understood how people could kill anmals and then just leave them there to rot.


Mostly kids do this
Or on the other hand, the animal is a Rat. Lol

Other than that don't waste what you kill, good meat right there. A great snack by itself or to be accompanied with other dishes. A good way of getting rid of pesky animals is to eat them. Btw I also hunt doves for the pot.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

me :-B said:


> i personally could never kill an animal,unless i REALLY needed to,but i have no problem with other people doing it,as long as its for a reason like food or defence.i never understood how people could kill anmals and then just leave them there to rot or hang them on their walls.


 it's really an opinion, in my family hunting is in our "blood" I grew up with it, downstair my dad has two 30inch walleyed and a 11 point whitetail deer, they are trophies to us because we love hunting ya know?


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

like slingshot tristin said it in our blood its a way of life that we provide food on the table for our familys and friends dont shoot it if you dont want to eat it


----------

